# holding hands in public



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

So I have been spending a lot of time with this guy lately, and we just broke the touch barrier a few days ago. Now when we hang out half the time we're holding hands. When I hug him it's like the whole world is hugging me. The great thing is I don't feel self-conscious at all when I'm walking together with him, because I'm with him. I can't stop thinking about him, and I know I'm not "in love" but I have a huge crush on him and when I'm around him it's like my whole being relaxes completely. I'm not trying to brag but I'm really happy about this, and the reason I'm posting this in the "triumphs" section is because I didn't think anything like this could happen to me. I didn't think I would ever feel this way about anyone, or that I could ever find someone I liked and respected who likes and respects me back. We're going on our second official "date" probably this weekend and even though we've only hung out like 5 times I feel really intensely about him which I didn't think was possible for me until this happened. I thought "love" was something that only happened to "normal" people but it's turning out that either everyone can fall in love, or at least whatever you call this feeling, or I'm more normal than I thought, or both. The bottom line is if this can happen to me then it can happen to anyone, so don't give up hope. anyway...yeah :]


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

^_^ cute story sam!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

That is so sweet and so great! I hope the second date goes well for you.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys!

We totally made out today. It was awesome.


----------



## KMK420 (Dec 31, 2011)

Good for you man!


----------

